# Went through a drive thru.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I've never ordered food through a drive-thru (until now). 

I was super anxious. I was afraid of stoping too far from the speaker and having to raise my voice. I was afriad of taking too long and holding up the line.
It seems really silly being afriad of the drive thru (specially since i work in fast food). Anyway, I made out alive. Im improving.


----------



## nekineko (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome!  I have a lot of anxiety related to driving. I went through a drive-thru for the first time several years ago. I was starving, and I had to get food quickly - I think the drive-thru line must have been shorter than the inside line. I was really anxious, too. I was also worried about not pulling up to the right window... and stopping too far from the window and having to get out of the car to get the food/give them money or dropping stuff on the ground. 

I haven't gone through a drive-thru since then, though. So keep it up - and don't be like me!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2Milk said:


> I've never ordered food through a drive-thru (until now).
> 
> I was super anxious. I was afraid of stoping too far from the speaker and having to raise my voice. I was afriad of taking too long and holding up the line.
> It seems really silly being afriad of the drive thru (specially since i work in fast food). Anyway, I made out alive. Im improving.


you should go through the one at work and make your coworkers serve you lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2Milk said:


> I've never ordered food through a drive-thru (until now).
> 
> I was super anxious. I was afraid of stoping too far from the speaker and having to raise my voice. I was afriad of taking too long and holding up the line.
> It seems really silly being afriad of the drive thru (specially since i work in fast food). Anyway, I made out alive. Im improving.


It's usually the drive-thru order taker who gets cussed out.

I LOVED when I would get a customer who would try and cuss me out or give me a complicated order, only to have me recite it exactly as they ordered it! :banana

"Whaaaas holdin' up DRAHVE-THROOOOOO?!" :haha

Good job! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope yor not trolling because ive seen some sarcastic posts in the past, but if your not good job 😆😆


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@2Milk yes!!!!


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Drive thrus don't scare me other than those double lane ones, where there are two speakers, but then you have to merge into one lane for the window. I always worry I'll get in front of someone or let someone in front of me and then the people behind will get mad. I don't think it's happened but I rarely use those. Mostly because McDonald's is the only place with one and I don't like McDonald's food that much.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good job! I have a weird paranoia that they're going to do something to my food, so I usually park and go inside and order it to go.


----------

